# Kicking the Habit: Study Suggests That Quitting Smoking Improves Mood



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Kicking the Habit: Study Suggests That Quitting Smoking Improves Mood ScienceDaily – Quitting smoking is certainly healthy for the body, but doctors and scientists haven’t been sure whether quitting makes people happier, especially since conventional wisdom says many smokers use cigarettes to ease anxiety and depression. In a new study, researchers tracked the symptoms of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

